# [résolu][profile] aucune trace des sous profile gnome et kde

## yohann

bonjour, j'ai un souci (tout petit mais je ne comprend pas...)

dans les news du 23 mars, je pouvais lire que 2 nouveau sous profile, KDE et gnome feraient leur apparition le 26 mars:

```
2010-03-23-new-subprofiles

  Title                     New desktop subprofiles for GNOME and KDE

  Author                    Theo Chatzimichos <tampakrap@gentoo.org>

  Posted                    2010-03-23

  Revision                  1

There are two new subprofiles under desktop, one for GNOME and one for

KDE. Users that have only one of those two DEs may choose the according

subprofile. Users of other DEs or WMs may stick to the desktop profile.

Attention: KDE or GNOME specific USE flags have been stripped from the

desktop profile. More specifically:

GNOME subprofile contains: USE="eds evo gnome gstreamer"

KDE subprofile contains: USE="kde"

(I'll commit the change on Friday, 26 Mar 2010)
```

nous sommes le 29 et

eselect profile list me donne encore:

```
Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default/linux/amd64/10.0

  [2]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop *

  [3]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/developer

  [4]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/no-multilib

  [5]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/server

  [6]   hardened/linux/amd64/10.0

  [7]   hardened/linux/amd64/10.0/no-multilib

  [8]   selinux/2007.0/amd64

  [9]   selinux/2007.0/amd64/hardened

  [10]  selinux/v2refpolicy/amd64

  [11]  selinux/v2refpolicy/amd64/desktop

  [12]  selinux/v2refpolicy/amd64/developer

  [13]  selinux/v2refpolicy/amd64/hardened

  [14]  selinux/v2refpolicy/amd64/server
```

aucune trace des sous profiles.

avez vous une idée de pourquoi

----------

## ghoti

D'après ce topic, il y a un peu de retard mais ça devrait arriver incessamment !  :Wink: 

[Edit] Voilà, les 2 nouveaux profiles sont présents depuis le 30/03 !  :Smile: 

```
Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default/linux/x86/10.0

  [2]   default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop *

  [3]   default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/gnome

  [4]   default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/kde

  [5]   default/linux/x86/10.0/developer

  [6]   default/linux/x86/10.0/server

  [7]   hardened/linux/x86/10.0

  [8]   selinux/2007.0/x86

  [9]   selinux/2007.0/x86/hardened

  [10]  selinux/v2refpolicy/x86

  [11]  selinux/v2refpolicy/x86/desktop

  [12]  selinux/v2refpolicy/x86/developer

  [13]  selinux/v2refpolicy/x86/hardened

  [14]  selinux/v2refpolicy/x86/server
```

----------

## yohann

Merci pour la réponse, 

ça devait arriver hier, mais je suppose que c'est encore un peu tôt.

J'aurais du voir ce sujet, 

je vais apprendre à utiliser google

<=

----------

## KeNNys

Bonjour,

Je crois que tu peux mettre résolu sur le sjuet  :Wink: 

----------

## yohann

ça y est j'ai le sous profile gnome.

encore merci

----------

